# Metis: Freedom



## Nicole Careford

Does anyone know the language Metis?


----------



## ganda

hi nicole,
i've visited the webster and what i got with the metis is one of the mixed blood.an offspring of an american indian and a person of european ancestry.i don't know if this one is what u r looking for.wait for the others to help u with this.


----------



## Nicole Careford

Thanks whoever responded earlier to my Metis question. To be more specific, I am trying to find out how to say "Freedom" in Metis. I want to get a tatoo possibly with that word, maybe. Thanks again!


----------



## Jana337

Hi Nicole and welcome! 

Perhaps this entry in Wikipedia will help. The language is almost extinct and I am afraid that getting hold of a speaker of it will be quite hard...



> Once widely spoken, the language is endangered with under 1000 native speakers reported in 1997.



Jana


----------



## suzzzenn

Here is a web site and forum that is dedicated to the metis language. There seems to be a dictionary by someone named Bakker. Maybe a local library can order it for you. Good luck!

http://www.metisresourcecentre.mb.ca/cgi-bin/Blah/Blah.pl


----------



## la grive solitaire

Hi Nicole,

Here are sites about Métis with links to English/Métis dictionaries: 

A definition of Métis nation: http://www.abheritage.ca/alberta/fn_metis/glossary.html

 Michif vocabulary: http://www.native-languages.org/michif_words.htm

American Indian language translation: http://www.native-languages.org/words.htm


----------

